# My East Cape VHP build



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice looking good!


----------



## wryt01 (Apr 20, 2011)

Congrats on your new build!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Man, you must be excited…keep the pics coming!


----------



## Gavin10202001 (Apr 9, 2014)

If I had the cash money dollars I would have gotten an ECS. Awesome looking boat.


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine has a DF140 zuk let me know how yours performs


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Give me a couple of weeks. I'm currently moving and won't pick it up till the 14th.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> Give me a couple of weeks.  I'm currently moving and won't pick it up till the 14th.


Looks awesome, I'm excited for you. I'll be picking mine up the week after you get yours.


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

Boat is finished. Picking it up Friday afternoon.


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

So BEAUTIFUL! What kinda speeds are you expecting to get?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow very sharp, love the color combo.


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

> So BEAUTIFUL!   What kinda speeds are you expecting to get?


High 40's low 50's. Cruise at 32 with about 8 mpg. I'll post numbers next week


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

very, very nice……..


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

super clean...


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice boat really nice..  

Question though why go with a VHP with only a 140 on it?  The regular Vantage able to handle that from what I can tell.  If I went VHP I would max it out 175 to truly get what I am paying for.   Is there any difference besides the running pad on a VHP vs regular Vantage?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

> Nice boat really nice..
> 
> Question though why go with a VHP with only a 140 on it?  The regular Vantage able to handle that from what I can tell.  If I went VHP I would max it out 175 to truly get what I am paying for.   Is there any difference besides the running pad on a VHP vs regular Vantage?


The VHP has a different pad as well as lifting strakes. The same HP on a VHP will go faster and run more efficient than on a regular vantage. Regular vantage will pole better and I believe is built a little lighter.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> > Nice boat really nice..
> >
> > Question though why go with a VHP with only a 140 on it?  The regular Vantage able to handle that from what I can tell.  If I went VHP I would max it out 175 to truly get what I am paying for.   Is there any difference besides the running pad on a VHP vs regular Vantage?
> 
> ...



Ahhh ok I see. Either way both of them are Bad Arse!


----------



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

doing rough numbers from trip on GPS. Looks like I am Avg 7 mpg cruising at 27 kts.


----------

